# Archery Form, Help me!



## condude4

I have always had some major problems with my form and maybe you guys can help me. Im shooting a 2008 X force 6, and a 18" stabilizer. Any help is appreciated

Thanks,
Austin











This one is a link, clicky


----------



## mike 66

*dont look that bad...*

what i see... you got too much hand in bow.. thus giving u l-r hits. while your arm takes the beating. and your string gets ate up..your release arm is i little high . but i think its due to your release aid. the bow hand needs a new home..its a bad grip buddy .. need help drop me a line .. mike 66


----------



## Jonny Boy

Yeah it seems as though your really gripping that bow. Open up the hand a little bit, put that sling to good use.


----------



## Bowhuntr64

mike 66 said:


> what i see... you got too much hand in bow.. thus giving u l-r hits. while your arm takes the beating. and your string gets ate up..your release arm is i little high . but i think its due to your release aid. the bow hand needs a new home..its a bad grip buddy .. need help drop me a line .. mike 66


Really good input. Bend that left arm a bit, or rotate it outwards. Loosen the left hand grip. Lower your right arm, so it forms a T with the bow.

Good luck! I admire your humility and desire to learn!


----------



## condude4

Here is a newer vid.

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/?action=view&current=MOV00293.mp4


----------



## swbuckmaster

from the looks of your video id say your form is pretty close to being on. 

I still cant see for sure but are you putting your heal of your bow hand on the grip? You want your life line to be on the left side of the bow. you don't want it to cross over the edge of the bow! It is important the bow basically sits in your had and creates pressure on the bone in your fore arm closest to the string. This way you have better use of skeletal structure when shooting. 

I am being picky with the comments above because you do have pretty good form. 

Last but not least by the looks of your video you can barley get to anchor and wham the release goes off. It you don't already have target panic it could be coming your way. If I were you Id put that trigger away for awhile and pick up a backtension release and learn to aim and execute a shot. I believe your form is good enough but if you can learn to settle in and aim you will defiantly start picking up points. 

Here is a video of my 9 year old daughter shooting. watch how long she aims before the shot goes off. "its almost 7 seconds from the time her thumb comes off the safety" good luck and keep up the good work!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNlC-p22wXk


----------



## condude4

here are 3 vids with the 2 bows I have set up.

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0473.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0469.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0472.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0468.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0471.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0467.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0474.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0470.mp4

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn279/condude4/Archery Vid/?action=view&current=MVI_0467-Copy.mp4


----------



## swbuckmaster

form is fine!

but ill stand by my statement about your fast shot execution. in some of your videos your stabilizer is still shaking from pulling your bow back and you are pressing the trigger.

do some aiming drills! pull back aim as long as you can and let down. try it over and over. this might help or get you a backtension release and set it so it wont go off. then pull it back and practice the aiming drill. Do this for at least a day and then let someone else that knows how to adjust the trigger adjust it for you so you don't know when its going to go off. It will take some time to learn but after you have mastered it you can go back and shoot any style of release and aim! It will feel good being able to see the target and not have to punch.

I shoot a lot of pop up and moving targets and got used to shooting like you do. soon as it gets on the dot wham. I can shoot very good like that but it ended up giving me target panic. After i went to a backtension release I can aim at spots, shoot pop ups with a trigger and hunt with a trigger with no problems. Its all in the mind and you can over come it if you just try.


----------



## mike 66

*Ok good videos..*

When u shoot. I want u to freeze like statueof liberty and count to 3 before you move. Your doing better. But too fast.. Take your timing of your shot ex. To a few more sec. Longer. Got sub con. A friend to send pics of proper hand on grip for u .be sure to thank him.. Slow down....on shooting .. Get your timing rite. Mike 66


----------



## condude4

I always had probs with the thumb release going off. Im kinda clueless on how to actually execute the release with the thumb. I have a BT Gold 3, but I also got scared of it a while back because it misfired.


----------



## subconsciously

Mike66 asked me to post some pics on proper hand placement. The grip should be to the right of the life line in your bow hand. The radius bone in your arm would start the bone to bone contact running from your hand to your "low" shoulder. Knuckles should be at a 45* angle +-. Fingers relaxed. In some of your pics the whole bottom of your hand is in the bow.

Also, unless your drilling "x"s...you need to aim a little longer. My aiming moment lasts 4-7 seconds. 

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## subconsciously

condude4 said:


> I always had probs with the thumb release going off. Im kinda clueless on how to actually execute the release with the thumb. I have a BT Gold 3, but I also got scared of it a while back because it misfired.


Thats just it, you dont execute the release with the thumb. You execute your shot with your back. You only pre load the release with your thumb. Think about puling your elbow straight back, this engages your right rhomboid. this action fires the trigger. Your conscious mind should be on aiming.

Remember that your conscious mind can only do 1 thing at a time, while your subconscious mind can do many.


----------



## mike 66

*thanks sub your great*

:shade::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## [email protected]

sub has showed you the proper grip.after seeing how much hand you had on the bow make sure you go on the blank bale to work on your new grip.concentrate on your grip while on the bale.the bale is your blank chalkboard this where you work on your form.also find anything you can by len cardinal a true legend and excellent teacher


----------

